# 1 App sur 2 iPhones



## bibibenate (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je possède 2 iPhones connectés au même compte iTunes, je souhaiterais transférer mes achats de l'un vers l'autre, est-ce possible ?

Merci

P-S : j'ai trouvé des infos (en anglais) mais les membres du forum n'étaient pas d'accord sur la méthode à employer. Pas très rassurant...


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien ta question, car oui, c'est parfaitement possible et si simple que je ne suis pas sur d'avoir saisi.

Pour mettre une application sur deux iPhone via un iTunes. Tu branches chaque iPhone à tour de rôle ou en même temps sur l'ordi et pour chacun tu sélectionnes les applications à synchroniser. 

Elles seront dans chaque appareil et utilisables en même temps sans soucis.

Si tu veux faire ça sans passer par iTunes, tu vu juste dans l'APPStore sur chaque appareil et tu télécharges la même application sur les deux. Payante ou non, tu ne seras débitée qu'une fois.


----------



## bibibenate (12 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
La deuxième solution est parfaite !


----------

